# A new toy



## Chippygeoff (30 Jul 2015)

For a long time now I have been looking at an alternative way of polishing the things I make and yesterday I had quite a long chat with a guy called Peter Hemsley, who runs the Tool Post, that mainly caters for the lathe user. Peter is the importer of the Beall polishing system from America. I had seen a video on you tube a few times of this system and the guy that devised it and was very impressed. So I took the plunge and ordered it and it arrived this morning, which I thought was very good service.

What impressed me most was the quality of the shine. I used to do a lot of wood turning but when I moved home I did not have room for the lathe and everything that went with it and the scroll saw, and the scroll saw was my first love. The shine you get from using this system is deep and has a beautiful lustre to it; very similar to a well made piece of furniture you would see in a show room.

The finish is achieved by using 3 different compounds. Basically it is a grinder and after removing the guards and the grinding wheels I was able to fit the adapters that in turn take the cotton wheels. The wheels come with a threaded bolt fitted and these just screw into the ends of the adapters. Obviously the grinder will only take two wheels and initially I was thinking of using the pillar drill for the third wheel but there is no need to do this as changing a wheel takes less time than changing a blade on the Hegner.

The 3 different compounds used for the polishing come in bars, like bars of gold. In order of use they comprise of Tripoli, White Diamond and Carnauba wax. In practice you just touch the spinning wheel with the bars for just a second or to and there is enough on the wheel then to polish a few items before applying more. When you get to the end of the process using the wax the transformation is amazing and I am sure this new finish will be much appreciated by my customers.

You can get wheels of various sizes from 2 inch up to 12 inches and beyond but the wheels chosen depend on the speed of the grinder. In the video Mr Beall states that when using the 8 inch wheels you need a grinder that runs at round about 1725 rpm and in the states these are readily available but like a lot of things try getting them in the UK and you hit a problem. Most grinders available here run at 2800 rpm so instead of going for the 8 inch wheels, which was my initial intention I went for the 4 inch wheels and at the end of the day these are the perfect size for the size for the things I am churning out every day. I could have got a grinder for the 8 inch wheels but one I looked at was just 2 quid short of a grand.


----------



## Claymore (30 Jul 2015)

...........


----------



## Chippygeoff (30 Jul 2015)

I shall be polishing a pile of stuff either tomorrow or Saturday Brian so I will take a few pics and post them here. I looked at one of those wonder wheels as well as I thought having a fur look on some animals I make like hedgehogs and squirrels would enhance the appearance but at the money they want I shall leave them as they are.

Finneyb. many thanks for the PM, very interesting.


----------



## Sporky McGuffin (31 Jul 2015)

Chippygeoff":3r5efao4 said:


> You can get wheels of various sizes from 2 inch up to 12 inches and beyond but the wheels chosen depend on the speed of the grinder. In the video Mr Beall states that when using the 8 inch wheels you need a grinder that runs at round about 1725 rpm and in the states these are readily available but like a lot of things try getting them in the UK and you hit a problem. Most grinders available here run at 2800 rpm so instead of going for the 8 inch wheels, which was my initial intention I went for the 4 inch wheels and at the end of the day these are the perfect size for the size for the things I am churning out every day. I could have got a grinder for the 8 inch wheels but one I looked at was just 2 quid short of a grand.



There are a couple of more affordable 1425rpm grinders - I don't know if that'd be too slow though. Axminster do one for £145 and there's a Creusen for about £350.


----------



## PeteG (2 Aug 2015)

I'm still getting to grips with mine, bought the 8 inch set back in April to use on the lathe. Pete at Toolpost recommended two coats of finishing oil, it's Tung based, 24 hours in between coats, and then leave it seven days before using the buffer. He did say you can use the buffer a day after the last coat of oil, but you would get a better
finish the longer you leave it after oiling. I left this tea-light four days before buffing.


----------



## CHJ (2 Aug 2015)

If you use cellulose sealer you can buff within a few minutes. 
90 % of my items are done this way, made and finished this little Muzzle Loader Ram Rod handle inside an hour this morning.







This Buffing Method pamphlet (PDF formatted for double sided printing) may be of interest. {There's a similar one on buffing coloured work by KimG on my site as well)


----------



## Claymore (2 Aug 2015)

.........


----------



## CHJ (3 Aug 2015)

> Chas is that doodah used on guns?
> Brian


Yes, it's for the end of a ram rod on a new replica rifle one of my grandsons has just purchased for competition shooting, he wanted it in walnut to match the stock.


----------



## boboxsi (3 Aug 2015)

Geoff 
Any New data regarding polyshing ? Any picture 
.
.
.
.

Best Regards 
Blaz


----------



## boboxsi (1 Jan 2017)

I have a question 

For scroll saw product and home product how big your buffers are and do you need bigger. I will try to make home made buffer system.
Now i can chose how big system do i want. 

Thank you for all the help


----------

